# teardrop wheels on 195/45R14



## ohdub4 (Dec 27, 2006)

Before ordering these tires for my teardrops, will this size work just fine on the wheels with these tires? thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: teardrop wheels on 195/45R14 (ohdub4)*

I would suggest using the TireRack website to determine the right tire size for a particular rim size and car application.
As you know, it is most important to maintain the stock tire overall diameter.
The correct tire size would be 185/60-14
185 x .60 = 111
111/.45 = 246.7
For a 45 aspect ratio, the tire would have to be 245/45-14 (245 x .45 = 110.25) 
111/.50 = 222
For a 50 aspect ratio, the tire would have to be 225/50-14 (225 x .50 = 112.5) 
111/.55 = 201.8
For a 55 aspect ratio, the tire would have to be 205/55-14 (205 x .55 = 112.75) 



_Modified by GTINC at 12:49 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: teardrop wheels on 195/45R14 (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_
As you know, it is most important to maintain the stock tire overall diameter.

how many enthousiast cars do you know that have stock tyres?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: teardrop wheels on 195/45R14 (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_how many enthousiast cars do you know that have stock tyres?

Not many, but that does not mean the overall diameter is not the same as stock. 
A car can have 16, 17, 18 or 19 inch rims and still have the same overall diameter of the tire.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: teardrop wheels on 195/45R14 (GTINC)*

but if you fit a stock wheel and you want the original diameter.....
gues what size you end up with


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: teardrop wheels on 195/45R14 (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_but if you fit a stock wheel and you want the original diameter.....gues what size you end up with

Well, for a 17 inch rim, you can use 225/45, 255/40, 285/35 or 325/30.
The same is true for other rim sizes.
If you wanted more tire performance, why would you be using the stock wheel?
The fact remains-the overall tire diameter needs to stay the same as stock.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: teardrop wheels on 195/45R14 (GTINC)*

no it doesn't.. only reason that it NEEDS to is to keep your speedgage working correctly..
and he said he's fitting 14" teardrops which are a stock wheel. you can fit more then one size onthere to keep the same diameter, but with 6" width, there's only so much you can get away with


----------



## ohdub4 (Dec 27, 2006)

that was my biggest worry, was the tear drop being the width of 6" while I am assuming the 195/45R14 tire would be a 7" (correct me if I am wrong). I just like the low pro look and I would think having a lower profile would also drop my car just alittle bit lower. Since I am going for the handling and lower stance look. Does anyone else have any tire recommendations for the tear drop that would fit with a low pro tire?


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (ohdub4)*

the largest size tire i ever used for the 6x14" GTI wheels was a 205/55/14" Pirelli used to make that size many years ago~it was an odd fitment,even back then.i think they came out with it mainly for the 16V GTI back in 1990 for the US market.


----------



## mikegabriel (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm gonna follow this thread..
I've got some BMW basketweaves (14x6.5) and I am going to be picking up tires in a month or so.
After some debating I am so far sold on 195/45R14
The next size up I think was 195/60R14 but I'm thinking it might be a tad bit chunkier than I want.


----------



## ohdub4 (Dec 27, 2006)

Sooo, would this tire fit on the teardrop rims.. I never really got a true answer if this would work or not????


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (ohdub4)*

that is a very weird size,but yes,it should fit.your ride quality is going to suffer a good bit with that short sidewall height,though..i've never heard of a 45 a/r 14" tire before








the big problem with small diameter wheels is you can only go _so wide_ (for example,245mm with a 8" wide wheel),you don't have that problem,you are only going 195mm~you should have no problem there.


_Modified by gruppe-b at 1:28 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (mikegabriel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegabriel* »_....After some debating I am so far sold on 195/45R14. 
The next size up I think was 195/60R14 but I'm thinking it might be a tad bit chunkier than I want.

I think you are missing that you need the overall diameter to be the same as the car's drivetrain was designed for. There is a big difference between a 195 at 45 and 60 aspect ratio.


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (GTINC)*

http://tyrestretch.com


----------



## ohdub4 (Dec 27, 2006)

are the tear drop rims 6 inch width or 6.5in? Im just going to get the tires and see if they work. if not then ill just have to buy a 14" 7inch. width rim


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (ohdub4)*

a 195 will fit on a 6" wheel.


----------

